# My Mazzer SJ



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I bought my Mazzer for £100 as a bit of a punt it arrived today the hopper is shot (I wasn't going to use it anyway) and I thought it needed a bit of a clean, new burrs are on order which were £22 on eBay.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It's a pretty old SJ, and looks like it's had a spray job (I doubt that's factory paint but may be wrong)- but it looks great for £100 - and if it spins and grinds OK then you've got a great deal there.

A bit of TLC and some elbow grease, and these things will just keep going and going for ever.

Well done!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

good luck you have some fiddling&fettling to do, is the cable shot as well.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Sort of looks clean, but used...but the price you have it for...bargain


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How is it running?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

\ said:


> good luck you have some fiddling&fettling to do, is the cable shot as well.


Yes, well the rubber is split the cable it's self is fine just need a new flex and I'll put a new plug on it just so it looks tidy


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> How is it running?


Runs fine, but bought new burrs


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

MrShades said:


> It's a pretty old SJ, and looks like it's had a spray job (I doubt that's factory paint but may be wrong)- but it looks great for £100 - and if it spins and grinds OK then you've got a great deal there.
> 
> A bit of TLC and some elbow grease, and these things will just keep going and going for ever.
> 
> Well done!


Paint is original, can't believe how tough the paint is they really do make these things well


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

owain said:


> Runs fine, but bought new burrs


They were always going to want changing, glad it's good, good job.I chickened out I think though. I can't even get the doser off mine!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Missy said:


> I can't even get the doser off mine!


why? there is only four bolts holding it in place!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok maybe too fine


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I've got a feeling this may take me a while to dial in


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> why? there is only four bolts holding it in place!


Because I'm a weak woman, (as it appears is hubby!) And one of the long screws is totally stuck. Apparently I need a bigger ended screwdriver, but 6.5mm is the widest I've found


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@owain See That sticker on the collar which shows which way to adjust for finer/coarser? The arrow on it that points towards you is roughly the zone for espresso when it is lined up with the centre of the doser. In the case of your video you are at a very fine grind in comparison.

Every Mazzer is different and every bean requires a different setting but this will hopefully get you fairly close and gives a repeatable starting point. It might not be that accurate just now depending on how worn the burrs are, but when the new ones are fitted you'll probably find you grind most beans fairly close either side of that mark.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

risky said:


> @owain See That sticker on the collar which shows which way to adjust for finer/coarser? The arrow on it that points towards you is roughly the zone for espresso when it is lined up with the centre of the doser. In the case of your video you are at a very fine grind in comparison.
> 
> Every Mazzer is different and every bean requires a different setting but this will hopefully get you fairly close and gives a repeatable starting point. It might not be that accurate just now depending on how worn the burrs are, but when the new ones are fitted you'll probably find you grind most beans fairly close either side of that mark.


Yeah I'll wait until the new burrs arrive before I dial it in.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Has anyone removed the acrylic screen, If so how did you do it? At £8 for a new one it will be pretty cheap to get it all shiny looking


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Just take out the screws in the chamber below the exit hole and it will slide out upwards


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Khashy said:


> Just take out the screws in the chamber below the exit hole and it will slide out upwards


Thank you, I think it might be stuck with old grounds but as long as I know that's how to do it I'll just up the force lol


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Usually they are NOT just a simple case of "sliding out". They often resist a significant amount of heat and brute force.

If you look 'up' the doser exit chute then there should be a groove in the doser body (that the tab in the triangular bit of metal fits into) and you can often get a small flat blade or similar up the chute and in the groove so that you can 'encourage' the Perspex to move.

Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've given up more than once!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you are going to replace it with a new one, you can crack the old one to get it out if it proves to stubborn


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Usually they are NOT just a simple case of "sliding out". They often resist a significant amount of heat and brute force.
> 
> If you look 'up' the doser exit chute then there should be a groove in the doser body (that the tab in the triangular bit of metal fits into) and you can often get a small flat blade or similar up the chute and in the groove so that you can 'encourage' the Perspex to move.
> 
> Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. I've given up more than once!


Thought this might be the case, does the new one tend to go in easier?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Mine literally just slid out, no pressure required what so ever and went back clean and shiny in just as easily


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mines immoveable.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm just about to wiggle mine....

Do I need the rest of the innards out?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Right where do I get the new £8 plastic bit? It's so disgusting and now wet and disgusting. But I'm going to have to break it to shift it.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Right where do I get the new £8 plastic bit? It's so disgusting and now wet and disgusting. But I'm going to have to break it to shift it.


Espresso-solutions.co.uk

Coffeeomega.co.uk


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Top tip:

If you are struggling to get your Perspex screen out in one piece a few squirts of this (you do not need a lot) will penetrate and allow you to wiggle it out, mine is hazed so it isn't going back in but this might prove helpful to some. Obviously give things a good wash and dry with a heat source (radiator airing cupboard) after, as this is not food safe and has quite potent citrus (orange peel) smell.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Does anybody know what type of screwdriver is needed to remove this?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

owain said:


> Does anybody know what type of screwdriver is needed to remove this?


I managed to unscrew that one with grabbing it with a pair of thin nose pliers ( and fastened it the same way)

I'm sure the correct screw driver is the right way to it though if you don't want to do brute force


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

It's called a tamperproof torx screw.........

A kit like this

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p92461?table=no

Is the cheapest way to remove it safely.........


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Brewer in training said:


> It's called a tamperproof torx screw.........
> 
> A kit like this
> 
> ...


Brilliant thank you


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

@owain , I've been looking to replace the plexiglass in my mini doser as it is baddy scratched, the only bad looking bit actually. You say you can source that for £8? How / where is that?

please disregard, I has missed a page when viewing this thread and see the link now...


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

JayMac said:


> @owain , I've been looking to replace the plexiglass in my mini doser as it is baddy scratched, the only bad looking bit actually. You say you can source that for £8? How / where is that?
> 
> please disregard, I has missed a page when viewing this thread and see the link now...


Well £8 is excluding vat and delivery,but still cheap enough


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Khashy said:


> Mine literally just slid out, no pressure required what so ever and went back clean and shiny in just as easily


Consider yourself lucky. Usually they are hard to remove and a sign the doser has taken a knock at some point.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

risky said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Usually they are hard to remove and a sign the doser has taken a knock at some point.


It's a 2014 model. Would I not be able to see some signs of the knock? Where should I be looking?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Khashy said:


> It's a 2014 model. Would I not be able to see some signs of the knock? Where should I be looking?


Sorry I mean if it's hard to remove it means there has been a knock.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Phew!

I can sleep easy....


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

My little refurb project is going well.

Good clean

New plug

Rewired power cable to remove split

New dosser lid

Rubber hopper










Just awaiting my new burrs and Perspex lens


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How did you get the perspex out in the end?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> How did you get the perspex out in the end?


With a citrus based degreaser the coffee grounds and oils were making it stick


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

owain said:


> With a citrus based degreaser the coffee grounds and oils was making it stick


Brilliant. I'll try and track some down. I was surprised the cafiza didn't shift it. Did you spray it on?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Brilliant. I'll try and track some down. I was surprised the cafiza didn't shift it. Did you spray it on?


Yeah just tiny squirts around the top, if you push the Perspex through the cutouts in the front it flexes and allows the degreaser to work around, I had a can that I use to shift tar spots off my car, it also gets grout off tiles after a bit of messy diy, it pretty much shifts anything sticky


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Success. After looking round the web for homemade solutions I suddenly realised the dishwasher needs cleaning. Kerching. Degreaser cleaner. That plus a cotton bud and a sharp knife and its free!!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

So my new burrs and lens arrived and I have been dialling the SJ in


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/161684253https://vimeo.com/161684381https://vimeo.com/161684466


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Glass ashtray 75p in Asda perfect for dosing into


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

owain said:


> Glass ashtray 75p in Asda perfect for dosing in to


And if you're a smoker: twice the benefit.

Tasting notes of tobacco may follow...


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> And if you're a smoker: twice the benefit.
> 
> Tasting notes of tobacco may follow...


The slots are perfect for resting a spoon in as well


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this a drugs joke? Or am I being thick.

Or both


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Is this a drugs joke? Or am I being thick.
> 
> Or both


Lol If it is it wasn't intentional, I have to admit I'm not really down with the street talk, I literally meant a teaspoon for putting the grounds into the filter basket


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

owain said:


> Lol If it is it wasn't intentional, I have to admit I'm not really down with the street talk, I literally meant a teaspoon for putting the grounds into the filter basket


Ah my bad. Please don't infer too much about my lifestyle from this question!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

owain said:


> Glass ashtray 75p in Asda perfect for dosing into


Can I just ask why you don't dose directly into the basket?

Am I missing a trick here?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Khashy said:


> Can I just ask why you don't dose directly into the basket?
> 
> Am I missing a trick here?


The basket in the portafilter is too heavy for my scales, and with the ashtray there is a larger surface area to dose into so I don't risk spillage and wastage. This way I can tear the basket on the scales then spoon the grounds in, I just found it easier for me.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Right, gotcha

Aiming your dose into the portafilter does get easier with practice though


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

A funnel might be a useful addition to your current set up.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

owain said:


> The basket in the portafilter is too heavy for my scales, and with the ashtray there is a larger surface area to dose into so I don't risk spillage and wastage. This way I can tear the basket on the scales then spoon the grounds in, I just found it easier for me.


A schnozza would help this a lot so you can dose straight into the portafilter


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Has anyone put this backing plate on and added a funnel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

owain said:


> Has anyone put this backing plate on and added a funnel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do they sell the funnel too?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Khashy said:


> do they sell the funnel too?


Yeah, you can use it with funnel or dosing spout


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Sooo expensive


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Fully modified for single dosing. Definitely happy with how it turned out


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

what parts have you used? can you post a list?

great looking Mazzer btw!


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

greymda said:


> what parts have you used? can you post a list?
> 
> great looking Mazzer btw!


No problem I used the backing plate pictured previously in this thread this funnel below









And a Dremel


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

As I can see from picture, fork is not aligned with funel opening so you need to grind in cup... or is it possible to hold portafilter beneath it so you can grind directly into it?


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you maybe have link for funnel?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

S-Type said:


> As I can see from picture, fork is not aligned with funel opening so you need to grind in cup... or is it possible to hold portafilter beneath it so you can grind directly into it?


You can grind into a bottomless portafilter, or just rove the fork, I just just use a glass ashtray I bought from ASDA for 75p


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

S-Type said:


> Do you maybe have link for funnel?


The funnel was bought from the app Bang Good it cost about £10

Stainless Steel Funnel Octopus Balls Tools With Rack

https://m.banggood.com/Stainless-Steel-Funnel-Octopus-Balls-Tools-With-Rack-p-933568.html


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

owain said:


> The funnel was bought from the app Bang Good it cost about £10
> 
> Stainless Steel Funnel Octopus Balls Tools With Rack
> 
> https://m.banggood.com/Stainless-Steel-Funnel-Octopus-Balls-Tools-With-Rack-p-933568.html


Thank you for link, I just orderd one


----------



## TobiasM (Nov 16, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the scale on top of the SJ?


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

TobiasM said:


> Can you post a picture of the scale on top of the SJ?


The scale is pretty arbitrary, though well thought out


----------

